# Stone Crabs



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone target/pursue stone crabs in Pensacola Bay? I caught a few in traps, but never snorkeled for them. Any thoughts?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

we do it every year. super fun and good eating. just pay attention to the limits lol


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Left or Right*

Pay attention to what claw you can harvest.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

So just snorkel around some shallow structure...Project Greenshore, bridge pilings?

I thought legally you could take both claws, just common conservation sense to take only one


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

no, only legal to take one i believe. and mainly rocks is what we look for. jetties, rock piles. they are everywhere


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I sent a PM that should answer most questions. Let me know if you didn't get it. PFF and Mozilla don't mesh sometimes.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

jamessig said:


> I sent a PM that should answer most questions. Let me know if you didn't get it. PFF and Mozilla don't mesh sometimes.


^this


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*I need traps*

!!!


----------

